# this is a good one



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

This was in the attic of a house I was giving a price on 3" cast vent ran into chimney I guess someone did not want to get on the roof. The real funny part is that there was an ABS vent ran into the other side. I guess the guy doing the newer work thought it was a good idea too. I laughed for a few minutes before I told the homeowner how wrong it was. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's the way the used to do it in the old days.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

Silly question but does it 90 inthe chimmney and get piped above or what, first time see'n that


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have seen some dumb things, and that would go along with it.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> That's the way the used to do it in the old days.


I have worked in a lot of old houses and never ran into that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

sheeptown44 said:


> Silly question but does it 90 inthe chimmney and get piped above or what, first time see'n that[/QUOT
> 
> Im not sure
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Should be off a turlet.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen that where I'm at, except it was orangeburg. I'm not kidding.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

GIant flame thrower, Just have fire going and Dunbar on the bidet. sorry dunbar.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

MD plumber said:


> This was in the attic of a house I was giving a price on 3" cast vent ran into chimney I guess someone did not want to get on the roof. The real funny part is that there was an ABS vent ran into the other side. I guess the guy doing the newer work thought it was a good idea too. I laughed for a few minutes before I told the homeowner how wrong it was.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


Don't you know, it's the new all in one whole house vent. Roofers were tired of too many penetrations.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

MD plumber said:


> This was in the attic of a house I was giving a price on 3" cast vent ran into chimney I guess someone did not want to get on the roof. The real funny part is that there was an ABS vent ran into the other side. I guess the guy doing the newer work thought it was a good idea too. I laughed for a few minutes before I told the homeowner how wrong it was.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


It's called a local vent. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ironandfire said:


> It's called a local vent. :icon_biggrin:


You are kidding, right?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You are kidding, right?


Local vent was used to pull oder from the bowl, heat from the chimney provided the draw.


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> Local vent was used to pull oder from the bowl, heat from the chimney provided the draw.


 
No sh#t I thought you were kidding also until i google searched it. Learn something new every day.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

:icon_biggrin:


MD plumber said:


> No sh#t I thought you were kidding also until i google searched it. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MD plumber said:


> This was in the attic of a house I was giving a price on 3" cast vent ran into chimney I guess someone did not want to get on the roof. The real funny part is that there was an ABS vent ran into the other side. I guess the guy doing the newer work thought it was a good idea too. I laughed for a few minutes before I told the homeowner how wrong it was.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


 



No no no, you guys are all wrong. The plumber didn't run his vent into the chimney, the mason installed his chimney into the plumber's vents!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

O. K. If you like a little history you'll like this, if not, Oh well. This pic shows the local vent connection. This thing was basically a big funnel on a tailpiece. LOL The fixture had little ability to wash thus the stink.


----------

